# Guinea pig recue info thread



## Cazanne (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I started off well by putting this in the wrong forum!! I'm basically trying to start off a thread with details of rescues specifically set up for guineas. I took a while to find one in Kent, as I prefer a rescue who will be able to advise me specifically on a piggy's needs, rather than a generic one. I've heard many mentions of rescues in various forums, but have often found that it's not made very clear exactly where they are, which has sent me looking up organisations all around the UK!

The one I found is called April Lodge and it's in Sandwich, Kent. They have a website which is easily found by typing their name into a search engine. Val, who runs it, is a qualified rodentologist and knows all things guinea pig! She likes to see any adopted piggies every three months, when she carries out a full health check, including claw trimming, weighing, flea check and worming treatment, as well as giving advice. All this for a very small donation - I tried to give her £20 and she argued with me! Bearing in mind that if I took them to the vets it would cost me £30 per piggy without the wormer...! They also sell all things piggy related and offer a holiday boarding service.

I hope this helps anyone looking for a good reliable rescue in Kent, and also hope that we get a few more tagged on for other areas. Of course, more threads could be started for rescues set up specifically for other types of small furries, ie rabbits - although, after the months of searching I put in if I hear of a bunny rescue in Kent I shan't be best pleased - I eventually gave up and got Dora from a generic one!

Caz


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

STARescue based in Basingstoke, Hampshire are a Small pet welfare and have lots of Guinea Pigs in looking for new homes.

Others

So if you know anyone looking to rehome a guinea pig in or around Hampshire/Berkshire/South Oxfordshire please point them in the direction of STARescue.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

stumbled across this site a while ago, has a lot listed

RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES - HAMSTERS, GUINEA PIGS, RABBITS & RATSRESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES - HAMSTERS, GUINEA PIGS, RABBITS & RATS


----------

